# About to buy 01 Allroad pulled 31 DTCs Suggestions?



## t1981oar (May 2, 2007)

I found an 2001 Audi Allroad for sale locally. The car has 90K on it and is supposed to be from Texas. I pulled the DTC's from VCDS and this is what I got. Any Ideas on what could be causing them all. Is it normal, and could it be a flood car? I can usually fix any car I own and just wondering if I should steer clear. He wants $4500 for it, as is. I could also smell burning oil along which he stated was the drivers side valve cover( is this common? Thanks, Tim


Friday,21,March,2014,15:22:28:57849
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WAUYP64B51N License Plate: 111 XXX
Mileage: 90528 Repair Order: 1 w ecu


Chassis Type: 4B (4B - Audi A6 C5 (1998 > 2006))
Scan: 01 02 03 06 08 15 16 17 18 22 34 35 36 37 45 55 56 57 65 67
75 76 77

VIN: WAUYP64B51N
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 078-907-551-AZA.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 551 K
Component: 2.7l V6/5VT G 0002 
Coding: 06752
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 4B9568DA7924E9463E5-5140
WAUYP64B51N AUZ7Z0A1877301

2 Faults Found:
17908 - Fuel Pump Relay (J17) 
P1500 - 35-00 - Electrical Malfunction
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
P1602 - 35-10 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01V-927-156.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 927 156 A
Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1718 
Coding: 00002
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 448743E6547A263EFFF-5122

5 Faults Found:
18265 - Load Signal 
P1857 - 35-10 - Error Message from ECU - Intermittent
18232 - Pressure Control Valve 3 (N217) 
P1824 - 35-10 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
18227 - Pressure Control Valve 2 (N216) 
P1819 - 35-10 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
18222 - Pressure Control Valve 1 (N215) 
P1814 - 35-10 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8D0-907-389.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 389 
Component: ABS/ESP allrad D57 
Coding: 06397
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 091992D233D8BB56CC9-5140

2 Faults Found:
18258 - Powertrain Data Bus 
P1850 - 35-10 - Missing Message from ECU - Intermittent
01310 - Level Control System Control Module (J197) 
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzmemory R1 BF 0102 
Coding: 00003
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2D510642E7F0C776001-4B00

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
06-10 - Signal too High - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 4B0-820-043-MY1.lbl
Part No: 4B0 820 043 AH
Component: A6-Klimavollautomat D65 
Coding: 00160
Shop #: WSC 02312 
VCID: 60CFAF76E0A25A1EFB7-258C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4B0-959-655-AI8.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 959 655 C
Component: Airbag Front+Kopf 2002 
Coding: 00307
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 4FAD7CCA8D3CD56652D-515E

2 Faults Found:
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00588 - Airbag Igniter; Driver Side (N95) 
68-10 - Cylinder 1 - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4B0-907-487.lbl
Part No: 4B0 907 487 L
Component: Lenkradelektronik D03 
Coding: 00112
Shop #: WSC 65535 
VCID: 35612E220FA08FB6781-4FAC

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4B0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 920 980 B
Component: C5-KOMBIINSTR. VDO D13 
Coding: 02264
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 438540FA51742106C65-5140
WAUYP64B51N165864 AUZ7Z0A1877301

1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4Z7-907-553.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 553 H
Component: - 2C1A1 D053 
Coding: 25500
Shop #: WSC 40821 
VCID: 4A9B6DDE765EF04E053-5122

5 Faults Found:
00775 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Right (G77) 
57-00 - Electric Circuit Failure
01316 - ABS Control Module 
79-10 - Please Check Fault Codes - Intermittent
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
01577 - Turn-Off due to Over-Temp 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module 
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 35: Centr. Locks Labels: 4B0-962-258.lbl
Part No: 4B0 962 258 J
Component: Central Lock/Alarm D34 
Coding: 15885
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 306F1F36F0C2AA9E2B7-4EE8

7 Faults Found:
01371 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Driver's Side 
35-00 - -
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring 
35-00 - -
01368 - Alarm triggered by Luggage Compartment Switch 
35-00 - -
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
00956 - Key 2 
09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01561 - Rear Left Door 
59-10 - Can't Unlock - Intermittent
01562 - Rear Right Door 
59-00 - Can't Unlock

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 4B0 959 760 B
Component: Sitzmemory R1 F 0101 
Coding: 00001
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2C570B46DCEACE7E17F-4B00

2 Faults Found:
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
07-00 - Signal too Low
00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
06-00 - Signal too High

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 45: Inter. Monitor Labels: 4B0-951-178.lbl
Part No: 4B0 951 178 A
Component: Innenraumueberw. D04 
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 2643F96EC206F42EC1B-515E

1 Fault Found:
01462 - Anti-theft alarm ultra sonic Sensor (G209) 
53-10 - Supply Voltage Too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4Z7-907-357.lbl
Part No: 4Z7 907 357 
Component: dynamische LWR D06 
Coding: 00030
Shop #: WSC 02325 
VCID: 040783E614FAE63EBFF-4B98

2 Faults Found:
00774 - Level Control System Sensor; Rear Left (G76) 
28-10 - Short to Plus - Intermittent
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 8D0-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 4B0 035 195 A
Component: Radio D00 
Coding: 00201
Shop #: WSC 00003 
VCID: 1E33D18E9A562CEE89B-4B1A

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

The majority of those codes are probably from disconnecting the battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

$2000 - $2500 no more. 
add 02 TC is a weak point, if not the whole Tip.
add 34 and 55 the level and height sensors (most common failed here is moisture)
add 35 and 45 could be drivers door latch
add 6 and 16 could be seatbelt wiring short

clear codes and run it for a while, check codes again

remember you'll be paying repair/parts for a $50k car

seems scary.


----------



## R32TECH (May 8, 2008)

The oil burning smell is more likely the CTG's (camshaft tensioner gaskets), which you should do the cam plug as well as the valve cover gasket at the same time. At a shop you're looking at about 1000 bucks for that alone; was the timing belt package been dealt with?

As for the codes, I would clear the ones in the engine ECU and you can also run "rediness". Price still is a little high especially if the TBP and CTG's need to be dealt with. 

Hope this helps.

-Sebastian


----------

